# Ciudad de La Santísima Trinidad y Puerto de Santa María del Buen Ayre...



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

O simplemente.... *Buenos Aires* ...
*Fotos: Invierno 2008*













































































































































































































































































































































































































Muchas gracias por su tiempo...
Las fotos son de unos tres meses atras

saludos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow! Encantadora tu ciudad!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Sehhh... Sobretodo esas callecitas tan lindas que hay en el centro. Creo que se llaman Perú, Callao... En fin. Deben ser tan lindas como los lugares de procedencia de los nombres


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Muy linda ciudad.


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

sin duda la ciudad mas bella de Latinoamerica.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Parece Washington DC, pero mejor... (en mi opinion)
kay:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Plop me engañaron.. pense q era una ciudad o poblado d la selva...

Buenos Aires se ve increible.. en especial por su arquitectura d influencia europea


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Gran ciudad, que rica está.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Buenos Aires es una de las ciudades mas fascinantes de sudamerica! y su clima no es taaaaan humedo.

En algun momento escanearé mis fotos .


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Sehhh... Sobretodo esas callecitas tan lindas que hay en el centro. Creo que se llaman Perú, Callao... En fin. Deben ser tan lindas como los lugares de procedencia de los nombres













Una foto del año 2005 de la calle Peru, barrio San Telmo...








Un dato: para los q siguen o siguieron a Soda Stereo (se q en Peru hay muchos), en esta misma calle y mismo barrio (San Telmo)... esta Museum, una vieja casona que hoy es una discoteca, Soda Stereo filmó el video de la Ciudad de la Furia, año 1989...


salu2


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Jej estuve alli.. pero no sabia q alli habian filmado la ciudad de la furia... deberian incluirlo n el discurso d la guia d turismo


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Larry cuanto tiempo sin verte por acà.

Como siempre tus fotos son increibles y la ciudasd maravillosa.

Una prima mia viaja a fines de Octubre para un partido de volleyball de entrenamiento a buenos aires... me da envidia!!!!

Gracias por el thread!


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Que hermosa que es Buenas Aires, me encanta; algún día iré.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos Larry, dan ganas de ir!


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

gracias a todos!!!!!!! quienes son los q han visitado alguna vez buenos aires??


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Larry cuanto tiempo sin verte por acà.
> 
> Como siempre tus fotos son increibles y la ciudasd maravillosa.
> 
> ...


hola vane! es verdad, mucho tiempo sin pasar por aca!!!
gracias x tu sweet comentario!

un saludo enorme


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

wow preciosas fotos, me enamoré de Buenos Aires, está al nivel de Europa  saludos y gracias por mostrarnos tu linda ciudad.


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

Lindo Buenos Aires...como es eso del nuevo proyecto de Foster, podrias informarnos mas gracias


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

y dos años despues te respondo

aca un video:

































tarde pero seguro jaja un abrazo


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy bonita y fotogenica.

Oh! Foster and Partners


----------

